# Orange tip-Anthocharis cardamines



## carlos58 (Apr 4, 2011)

hello everyone
shot of yesterday
orange tip


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! So clear! Really like the way it stands out the background!


----------



## ChrisA (Apr 5, 2011)

Very nice.  Not seen any in the UK yet.


----------



## carlos58 (Apr 6, 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful shot, lovely light and colors.


----------



## Davor (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow amazing shot! love the sharpness and colors.


----------



## Forkie (Apr 8, 2011)

Very nicely done.  I saw my first Common Blue yesterday, but he didn't sit still so couldn't get a decent shot of him.  You've done really well here!


----------



## CyberReport (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow, great shot.


----------



## carlos58 (Apr 10, 2011)

thanks everyone for last comments


----------

